# Bowhunting books



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello everyone. I tried to order several bowhunting books off amazone.com and they told me to hit the road as they do not ship those titles to SA. What bow hunting books should should I be reading and secondly where do I get them. Thanks for your help everybody. 

Bushcat


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

hi bushcat, 

There is a thread on this forum dealing with arthery Litreture. If you want to shoot like a pro... get a hold of Bernie Pittets "idiot proof archery"from BlacK Hawk Archery,if you have other title you fancy let me know I will hopefully be visiting The U.K archery "hyper market"on Saterday, they have many books on offer. I can see if the have something that can help you.

good night,

Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:

P.S I arrive back in S.A on the 10th (next week)


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

*Hello Spatan*

I have been reading your thread detailing your experiences over the last few days and am truly sorry for you, you seem to have had a very rough time over the last few weeks. I am glad that your Mum is well and getting better. I am thankfull that you take the time to reply to my Questions, I will get hold of the store this morning and order the recomended book. I am saving hard and will hopefuly be in a possition to get my equipment from Blackhawk in December. Thanks for your help. 

Bushcat


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.kalahari.net/bk/vSearch....SearchText2=&Combo=keyword&SearchText=bowhunt

http://www.kalahari.net/bk/vSearch....SearchText2=&Combo=keyword&SearchText=archery


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Bushcat,

The web is a fantastic place to start looking. Download the Easton arrow tuning guide from www.eastonarchery.com Print it out, bind it and keep it handy. Most bow tuning iussues will have an answer in this guide.
Most decent pro shops also carry some good books. Look for a book written by Dave Holt. The name escapes me right now but it's very informative and also very well written. Dave is or was the technical editor for the world's largest bowhunting magazine and knows his stuff.
We as your fellow forum members will also be able to assist you with most if not all of your questions. The only thing we can't do is shoot for you.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

As far as bowhunting is concerned, Dr Adriaan de Villiers published a book on the subject. There are a host of American titles, but it depends on what you are looking for. Techniques, animal habits, etc can be found in a variety of publications, but why not start with our own Africas Bowhunter and Archer magazine? The African Sporting Gazette is another good one, and just read the hunting stories. General archery books are great, but tend to be specific, i.e. bow tuning, shooting form, etc. Some cover a whole lot of subjects, but normally at a pretty basic level.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*No Prolem...And Thanks for the kind words.*



Bushcat said:


> I have been reading your thread detailing your experiences over the last few days and am truly sorry for you, you seem to have had a very rough time over the last few weeks. I am glad that your Mum is well and getting better. I am thankfull that you take the time to reply to my Questions, I will get hold of the store this morning and order the recomended book. I am saving hard and will hopefuly be in a possition to get my equipment from Blackhawk in December. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Bushcat


The internet has been welcome releif from a lot of stress lately. I am glad I was able to be of service, as I have said before archery is a journey, you will be amazed how Quick you'll pick up the basics and then.... YOU can make it as easy or as complicated as you like (Technickly and Equipment wise). Forgot to mention the the that archery shops name its "Quicks" its the largest in the U.K. It was late sorry, about that.


All i can say "enjoy the ride, mate":smile_red_bike:


Spatan in the U.k:cocktail:secret:be back on the 11 to be at my Dads Funeral on the 12th)


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi there Matatazele, I have a problem with the SA bowhunter mag. I read it cover to cover, the first day that I get it and then page through it again and again whilst waiting for the next issue. I will check out Kalahari and see what I can find. Thanks for your help Men

Bushcat


----------

